#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  20 - 21 апреля, медитации с ламой в Москве перед отъездом в Непал (традиция Джонанг)

## Kirill M

Буддийская традиция "Джонанг"

20 и 21 апреля 2013г.
20.04.13 - центр Шамбала - 18-00 - 21-00 Медитация с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо - стоимость 300р. (ул. Марксисская 9, м. Пролетарская).
21.04.13 - центр Джоананг - 18-00 -21-00 Медитация с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо (ул. Окружной проезд 16, комн. 113, 2 этаж, м. Партизанская).

Последние медитации в Москве, перед отъездом драгоценного учителя в Непал.

www.jonangpa.ru

----------

